# Frustrations over new S1 form



## lynn

We are entitled to reciprocal health care here in Spain. Last year before we moved, we applied to the Dept of Work and Pensions for an E106 form, which was duly issued for year. This we took into the INSS office here. They filled in the details of me and the children as dependants, stamped it, and sent us to the health centre to register with the doctor. All very straightforward.

The year being up, we reapplied for a further year from the Dept of Work and Pensions. They have sent thorough a new form called the S1. Unlike the old E106, it doesn't have a big space on the reverse for the INSS to fill in details of dependants. When we took it in to their office this morning, they sent us packing, saying they needed a form issued from the UK for each of us separately! I have phoned the DWP who contradict this by saying (get this...) 
'The agreement we have reached with Spain is that they get an old blank E106 form, fill it in on the back, and send it in attached to the S1' They won't issue separate forms for us. 

So, at the moment, my husband is in the system and me and the kids aren't. I have to go back to the INSS office on Monday and try to explain all this to them and I'm not feeling confident... 

Has anyone come across this problem? How did you/can I get round it?


----------



## gus-lopez

lynn said:


> We are entitled to reciprocal health care here in Spain. Last year before we moved, we applied to the Dept of Work and Pensions for an E106 form, which was duly issued for year. This we took into the INSS office here. They filled in the details of me and the children as dependants, stamped it, and sent us to the health centre to register with the doctor. All very straightforward.
> 
> The year being up, we reapplied for a further year from the Dept of Work and Pensions. They have sent thorough a new form called the S1. Unlike the old E106, it doesn't have a big space on the reverse for the INSS to fill in details of dependants. When we took it in to their office this morning, they sent us packing, saying they needed a form issued from the UK for each of us separately! I have phoned the DWP who contradict this by saying (get this...)
> 'The agreement we have reached with Spain is that they get an old blank E106 form, fill it in on the back, and send it in attached to the S1' They won't issue separate forms for us.
> 
> So, at the moment, my husband is in the system and me and the kids aren't. I have to go back to the INSS office on Monday and try to explain all this to them and I'm not feeling confident...
> 
> Has anyone come across this problem? How did you/can I get round it?



Where do the spaniards get these 'old blank ' 106's from ? If you've got an old completed e-106, or copy , then I would scan it , delete all the filled in parts, print a few & fill one in with all the dependants details & take that back with the S 1, & see how you go from there.


----------



## lynn

gus-lopez said:


> Where do the spaniards get these 'old blank ' 106's from ? If you've got an old completed e-106, or copy , then I would scan it , delete all the filled in parts, print a few & fill one in with all the dependants details & take that back with the S 1, & see how you go from there.


I know, it sounds well dodgy doesn't it?!! And the problem is, it is beholden on me to persuade the INSS office that this is the right thing to do, just because someone told me at the DWP. My heart is sinking at the thought of going back on Monday...

I do have last year's form all filled in. If I scan it, how do I delete all the filled in bits?? Tipex??


----------



## gus-lopez

lynn said:


> I know, it sounds well dodgy doesn't it?!! And the problem is, it is beholden on me to persuade the INSS office that this is the right thing to do, just because someone told me at the DWP. My heart is sinking at the thought of going back on Monday...
> 
> I do have last year's form all filled in. If I scan it, how do I delete all the filled in bits?? Tipex??


Right I'm not the expert on this but the wife says that once scanned she use's a photo editing system to cut blank white sections out from the original document & pastes them over the info. to be deleted . Apparently once you've cut & pasted one piece you can enlarge it by using the 'duplicate ' & 'merge ? options. It's a bit time consuming but worth it . She says it's difficult to explain without being able to demonstrate it.


----------



## lynn

OK, here's the update after going back to the INSS office this morning:
We saw the same gentleman, who insisted yet again that he needed separate S1 forms for each dependant, issued by the DWP. He checked with his superior, and he insisted that they had had experience of taking S1 forms for dependants in the past. On no account was he going to go for the suggestion of using an old E106.... So, no joy at all there.
I got back on the phone to the DWP and went round the houses again there. Same story: 'We don't issue separate S1 certificates for dependants.' But then the interesting bit came to light which is that they *DO* issue S1 certificates for dependants when they are dependants of pensioners!! So, the problem is that we aren't pensioners.... Now, luckily, I had made enough personal NI contributions to be able to ask them to issue me with an S1 in my own right, and they are sending this through. Just the kids to sort out now....
I called the British Consulate in Malaga, who have confirmed that this is a *known* problem. They are going to consult with the Consulate in Madrid, to see what can be done. 
I have therefore made some small progress, and at least feel that we have identified where the problem lies, and hopefully the Consulate will be able to help.
I'll keep you posted


----------



## gus-lopez

lynn said:


> OK, here's the update after going back to the INSS office this morning:
> We saw the same gentleman, who insisted yet again that he needed separate S1 forms for each dependant, issued by the DWP. He checked with his superior, and he insisted that they had had experience of taking S1 forms for dependants in the past. On no account was he going to go for the suggestion of using an old E106.... So, no joy at all there.
> I got back on the phone to the DWP and went round the houses again there. Same story: 'We don't issue separate S1 certificates for dependants.' But then the interesting bit came to light which is that they *DO* issue S1 certificates for dependants when they are dependants of pensioners!! So, the problem is that we aren't pensioners.... Now, luckily, I had made enough personal NI contributions to be able to ask them to issue me with an S1 in my own right, and they are sending this through. Just the kids to sort out now....
> I called the British Consulate in Malaga, who have confirmed that this is a *known* problem. They are going to consult with the Consulate in Madrid, to see what can be done.
> I have therefore made some small progress, and at least feel that we have identified where the problem lies, and hopefully the Consulate will be able to help.
> I'll keep you posted



Dear God, how hard can it be , we've paid jobsworth's in Brussels millions of euros to sort out a one size fits all form & the British can't even make sure that it's going to have space for all the info. required that's on the old forms. Why can't someone just say ' send a form for each dependent '.


----------



## gus-lopez

Just a thought, It comes from a devious mind. What's on the new S1 form, if it's blank just get some more copied & fill them in for the kids. 
I've just been looking at a E106/S1 application form & on it you have to put in all the dependants, so why is it so hard for them to sort it out ?


----------



## lynn

gus-lopez said:


> Just a thought, It comes from a devious mind. What's on the new S1 form, if it's blank just get some more copied & fill them in for the kids.
> I've just been looking at a E106/S1 application form & on it you have to put in all the dependants, so why is it so hard for them to sort it out ?


Gus, you have been through the same thought process as we have. But they won't accept the form hand written, it has to have been printed (quite a major counterfeit operation...) and I'm a bit of a stickler for doing things 'by the book'...

My cynical mind thinks that this is just a way of robbing people to their entitlement. They just hope you'll give up and go away... I guess ultimately, they may get their wish, but I'm going to pursue it as far as I possibly can. Just hope me or the kids don't get ill any time soon...


----------



## lynn

Latest on this was a phone call from the consulate to say that they hadn't forgotten me, but there hadn't been any solution found. 
The best they can offer is that I call the consulate if either myself or the kids need medical assistance.


----------



## gus-lopez

lynn said:


> Latest on this was a phone call from the consulate to say that they hadn't forgotten me, but there hadn't been any solution found.
> The best they can offer is that I call the consulate if either myself or the kids need medical assistance.


What a shambles !!! The solution is a form each , what's the problem with that ?


----------



## gus-lopez

Have you made any progress on this Lynn ?


----------



## lynn

gus-lopez said:


> Have you made any progress on this Lynn ?


One step forward, and two steps back I'm afraid Gus!

I got an S1 form for myself from the DWP (I had made enough NI contributions in the UK to qualify in my own right). I managed to persuade the INSS office in Fuengirola to take details of my children and they took the photocopies of birth certificates, residencia and passports, and I was waiting for a letter from the Malaga office in due course. Six weeks later, and having not received anything, I returned to the office in Fuengirola. They have checked with Malaga and say I should get something in the next one to two weeks. I'm holding my breath....

In the meantime, my daughter fell ill and needed to see a doctor, so I contacted the British Consulate. After a day waiting for a solution, they finally conceded that I should just use the EIHC card for her, and if I had problems get in touch with them again. She was seen OK, so we are where we are.. 

I'll post again as soon as I get notification through from Malaga....


----------



## lynn

lynn said:


> One step forward, and two steps back I'm afraid Gus!
> 
> I got an S1 form for myself from the DWP (I had made enough NI contributions in the UK to qualify in my own right). I managed to persuade the INSS office in Fuengirola to take details of my children and they took the photocopies of birth certificates, residencia and passports, and I was waiting for a letter from the Malaga office in due course. Six weeks later, and having not received anything, I returned to the office in Fuengirola. They have checked with Malaga and say I should get something in the next one to two weeks. I'm holding my breath....
> 
> In the meantime, my daughter fell ill and needed to see a doctor, so I contacted the British Consulate. After a day waiting for a solution, they finally conceded that I should just use the EIHC card for her, and if I had problems get in touch with them again. She was seen OK, so we are where we are..
> 
> I'll post again as soon as I get notification through from Malaga....


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

After five months of hard slog, I have finally managed to get the S1 form for myself and children. YESSSSSSSS!!
It means we can now all happily get ill for the rest of the year and will be entitled to see a doctor and receive treatment!

All I can say to any others attempting this process is that you might wish to take out private medical insurance if you are of a nervous disposition.....


----------



## gus-lopez

lynn said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> After five months of hard slog, I have finally managed to get the S1 form for myself and children. YESSSSSSSS!!
> It means we can now all happily get ill for the rest of the year and will be entitled to see a doctor and receive treatment!
> 
> All I can say to any others attempting this process is that you might wish to take out private medical insurance if you are of a nervous disposition.....


Did the DSS finally supply them in individual names ?


----------



## lynn

gus-lopez said:


> Did the DSS finally supply them in individual names ?


No, I persuaded the Fuengirola office to take copies of birth certificates, Residency and passports for the children, who then sent them off to Malaga to process. The Malaga office attach an old E106 form with the children on it to the back of the S1 form.
Job done!!


----------



## nigele2

lynn said:


> No, I persuaded the Fuengirola office to take copies of birth certificates, Residency and passports for the children, who then sent them off to Malaga to process. The Malaga office attach an old E106 form with the children on it to the back of the S1 form.
> Job done!!


Lynn is that not exactly how it should have always worked ??

Your first post said "'The agreement we (the UK) have reached with Spain is that they get an old blank E106 form, fill it in on the back, and send it in attached to the S1' They won't issue separate forms for us."

Anyway glad you got there in the end


----------



## lynn

nigele2 said:


> Lynn is that not exactly how it should have always worked ??
> 
> Your first post said "'The agreement we (the UK) have reached with Spain is that they get an old blank E106 form, fill it in on the back, and send it in attached to the S1' They won't issue separate forms for us."
> 
> Anyway glad you got there in the end


Yes, that is exactly what the DWP said should happen, but I guess the problem was that the local Fuengirola office didn't know the process, and the Malaga office wasn't going to let on!
Anyway, as you have said, we got there in the end


----------



## zilly

One partner of a married couple I know has just applied for his S1 form in order to get health care here.He will piggy back on his partners contributions.They now have the S1 --but have been told by their lawyer and local SS office that they have to get this translated before the SS here will accept it--sounds very odd to me.Does anyone have any thoughts please?? Thanks.


----------



## lynn

zilly said:


> One partner of a married couple I know has just applied for his S1 form in order to get health care here.He will piggy back on his partners contributions.They now have the S1 --but have been told by their lawyer and local SS office that they have to get this translated before the SS here will accept it--sounds very odd to me.Does anyone have any thoughts please?? Thanks.


I'm pleased to say that wasn't a stumbling block for me! I would guess that the Fuengirola office does deal with a number of British S1 forms, so don't have a problem with accepting the English language form. Furthermore, those that are getting a dependant onto an S1 form issued to a pensioner aren't facing difficulties. The difference with us was this was an S1 issued to give a years entitlement to reciprocal healthcare because of our NI contributions prior to moving over here. As the S1 was introduced last May to replace the old E106, the offices just don't know what to do with them.
My only advice is to suggest that they call the British consulate to see what they suggest. They didn't have the answers in our case, but at least we had the assurance that should any of us need medical assistance whilst we were sorting it out, they would help.
As I said previously, it took us five months to finally sort this out, so in the meantime your friends will need some peace of mind that they have access to healthcare should they need it.


----------



## zilly

Thankyou-- I'll ask them to ring the Consulate.It just seems so odd that they are being asked for a translation of the form --very peculiar.I'm wondering if this office have seen one before.


----------



## gus-lopez

The trouble is the new S1 replaces not only the E-106 but E-109 & E- 121 .


----------



## zilly

Yes-- I guess it's a muddle for small DSS offices like ours locally inland. I'll see how they get on tomorrow.


----------



## Calas felices

*New S1 form*

You will see if you subscribe to other Spanish forums that this seems to be a problem everywhere. I love the suggestion made on here that it was a problem caused by the UK! The UK has agreed with Spain an arrangement which hasn't been publicised to all the offices that have to administer it. It's symptomatic of Spain where you get someone who has got the job because they know someone or are the relative of someone but they really don't have the 'nowse' to do the job but they have the power.


----------

